# Adobe Photography Bundle - Creative Cloud



## JohnD22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi. I did not know where to post this but here goes. I purchased CS6 and Lightroom 5. If I sign up for the $9.95 per month bundle before the end of the year what are the benefits to someone like me?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 21, 2013)

JohnD22 said:


> Hi. I did not know where to post this but here goes. I purchased CS6 and Lightroom 5. If I sign up for the $9.95 per month bundle before the end of the year what are the benefits to someone like me?



I reported this earlier today as a comment to the original thread here.

I believe the announced cut off date is Dec 2nd  Unlike the earlier offer, you do not need to be an owner of any PS license to qualify but you do need to have a LR license.  The offer is for a 1 year term commitment at $9.99/mo. 

The benefits for some one like you is that you can get a one year subscription to PhotoshopCC  and any upgrades to use with your existing LR License.  Presumably you would also get and fee based upgrades to LR should they occur in that 12 month period.  However, the It is a subscription and your access would expire if you let your subscription lapse at the end of the 1 year term. 

It is an offer that I am tempted to accept.  I'll make my decision on that sometime before the offer expires.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 21, 2013)

There was another offer for Photoshop CS3 and later owners for LR5 and Photoshop CC for $9.99/month with out the 1 year bump. This was announced to be available until Dec. 31. I cannot find this on the Adobe site. That's the one I was probably going to take. Any one have a link to a place to purchase that offer?

-louie


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 21, 2013)

Louie, I'm not sure that this latest offer is a different program to the original "CS3 or later" offer....my reading is that it's the same program, however the entry requirements have been drastically reduced for a very limited time period. I'm not sure what you mean by "the 1 year bump", the original program was for "a guaranteed 12 month price, after which it may go up but you'll be notified, etc". It looks the same to me, as I really can't see that Adobe would run two almost identical schemes in parallel for 12 months.


----------



## robosolo (Nov 21, 2013)

JohnD22 said:


> Hi. I did not know where to post this but here goes. I purchased CS6 and Lightroom 5. If I sign up for the $9.95 per month bundle before the end of the year what are the benefits to someone like me?



I was in the same boat as you - having licenses for both CS6 and LR 5. I finally made the change to take advantage of the Adobe $9.95/month offer. What made me finally decide is that I am able to keep my licensed copy of CS6 and still have CC. I still have my licensed copy of LR 5 and do not know exactly what will happen when LR gets the next $$$ upgrade. Is it worth it? Compared to what I would have to pay (and have paid in the past) for regular license upgrades, you save money going to CC with this deal. The big question is just what will Adobe do to the $9.95 monthly fee at the end of one year. I'm thinking that if they do raise that fee substantially, I can always revert back to CS6 and LR5, and I'd be no worse off than I was before changing to CC.
robosolo


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 21, 2013)

As I understand it the "Black Friday" program simply remotes the requirement you own anything prior to buying it, i.e. you can be a brand new Adobe customer.


----------



## Rose Weir (Nov 21, 2013)

I searched for words in the payment styles and could not find a distinct phrase that allowed for ONE yearly payment versus monthly payments in the Adobe FAQ. I'm interested in this offer but not interested in the monthly fee. ( I own regular CS6 and Lr 5.2) 
In one place for other leasing schemes there was reference to one lump payment but I could not find the choice in this short term offer for CS6 and Lr.
Rose


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2013)

The one lump payment's only available through third-party sellers for their normal offerings - special offers are direct from Adobe on monthly payments.


----------



## Rose Weir (Nov 21, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The one lump payment's only available through third-party sellers for their normal offerings - special offers are direct from Adobe on monthly payments.



I just completed the 'online chat' box and asked the same question. The respondent could have used the above line <grin> Instead we went round and round the bush which included that my 'card would be perfectly safe' as I questioned its open status all year. I think she interpreted that my initial question alluded to a discount which I had not written. Eventually I just summarized that I perceived that their database wasn't set up for one annual payment and I would continue to think about the transaction.
I have one credit card that I use for online transactions and I have had a monthly arrangement for Access database tutorials but I wasn't thrilled with the recent security breach factor and my follow up double checking of all passwords. 
As a Canadian purchase it will be a little more than 9.99 mthly but overall its an attractive proposition and if the bottom fell out I do have my original cs6 and Lightroom 5.2
I just dislike monthly bills <LOL!>


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2013)

LOL  Adobe's communication skills are pretty abysmal at the best of times.

I'm not a big fan of monthly payments either, but this deal's too good to pass up.

The security breach is a pain, but it's happening everywhere these days.  If you google the list of companies and governments that have been hacked, it's scary. It'll happen more and more as time goes by, so ensuring that you use different passwords on every site means there's minimal hassle when someone gets hacked.  I like 1Password personally, but there are various other programs that do the same job.


----------



## Den (Nov 21, 2013)

I have CS2, so the deal in it's present form is a good one, (don't need CS3 or higher). My only concern is that after a year, if the price elevates higher than I would like, I may loose my Lightroom 5.x. I know it doesn't say it anywhere, but I don't trust that it (LR5.X will stick, like 5.2 disappeared after installing 5.3, like it was overwritten or something. Any clarification on that?)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2013)

You already have LR5 perpetual license, don't you?  You'll still have that, even if you unsubscribe.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 21, 2013)

Den,

Make sure you know your LR perpetual license serial number. Then if LR CC stops working, you'll be able to download 5.x, apply your serial number, and be good to go.


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 22, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The security breach is a pain, but it's happening everywhere these days.  If you google the list of companies and governments that have been hacked, it's scary. It'll happen more and more as time goes by, so ensuring that you use different passwords on every site means there's minimal hassle when someone gets hacked.  I like 1Password personally, but there are various other programs that do the same job.



Hi Victoria,

Not to go OT, or to fan any flames, but using different passwords does not really minimize the hassle.  It only reduces your hacking profile.  If you use a single credit card for any number of recurring purchases, all of those recurring transactions get impacted when one gets hacked.  If financial institutions had a way to isolate a specific number for a specific merchant, that would minimize the hassle.  Very few banks offer this type of service.  And the consumer gets nothing but an "I'm sorry, but his happens".  Vendors like Adobe offer credit card monitoring, but rarely ever a merchandise credit for the hassle.  I know that almost no merchant can prevent a determined hacker, but they can offer goodwill for the inconvenience with some type of credit, even if it is only a token gesture.  Adobe may have lock on many of its markets at present, but so did many other large companies that have been relegated to the dustbin when their market share was unexpectedly disrupted.  I may be a LR user, but right now there is not much love or goodwill for Adobe in my household.

Having said that, is this new "Black Friday" offer Adobe's way of throwing us a bone without having to admit that it really goofed up on protecting our "encrypted" data?

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Nov 22, 2013)

clee01l said:


> It is an offer that I am tempted to accept.  I'll make my decision on that sometime before the offer expires.


 Well, here I am responding to my own post.  I decided to go for it.  I haven't owned PS since CS2 or have I felt that I needed more than PSE.  Two things (besides the price) triggered my decision. One was a recent photo trip with lousy shooting conditions (Clear unclouded skies, 2-4 stops in range in a single exposure Lots of shadows with bright sun) and the other was a notice that I got in the mail about the Spring schedule at the Houston Center for Photography Offering classes in lots of photo subjects including PS at three different levels.  If PS can't make a "silk purse" out of my Zion landscape shots, then nothing can.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 22, 2013)

Replytoken said:


> Not to go OT, or to fan any flames, but using different passwords does not really minimize the hassle.



No, of course, it doesn't help with credit card fraud issues, although credit card companies do at least have protection in place for that (at least in the UK - I assume elsewhere too?).  Credit cards are at risk wherever you use them - offline as well as online.

But using different passwords does at least mean you don't have to go round every other web account you have, to change the passwords on all those different accounts.  

I know, that doesn't make anyone feel any better!!!


----------



## camner (Nov 25, 2013)

clee01l said:


> Well, here I am responding to my own post.  I decided to go for it.  I haven't owned PS since CS2 or have I felt that I needed more than PSE.  Two things (besides the price) triggered my decision. One was a recent photo trip with lousy shooting conditions (Clear unclouded skies, 2-4 stops in range in a single exposure Lots of shadows with bright sun) and the other was a notice that I got in the mail about the Spring schedule at the Houston Center for Photography Offering classes in lots of photo subjects including PS at three different levels.  If PS can't make a "silk purse" out of my Zion landscape shots, then nothing can.



I'm curious how having PS (over PSE) would help with your Zion shots....I know PS has some capabilities that PSE doesn't, but I thought (perhaps erroneously?) that as far as pic adjustments are concerned, PSE could pretty much do whatever PS can (full disclosure: I've used PSE for years and only have "dabbled" in PS).

I decided to join the CC parade too, for a couple of reasons:  (1) When folks such as Cletus think it's worthwhile, I listen to that expertise over my inexperience, and (2) It seems to me that the cost of updating LR and PSE regularly is not much different (often more!) than the CC subscription.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 25, 2013)

camner said:


> I'm curious how having PS (over PSE) would help with your Zion shots....I know PS has some capabilities that PSE doesn't, but I thought (perhaps erroneously?) that as far as pic adjustments are concerned, PSE could pretty much do whatever PS can (full disclosure: I've used PSE for years and only have "dabbled" in PS).


PSE has a lot of 8 bit filters and need to convert my 16 bit TIFF to do a lot of stuff that I need to do.  I had a very dirty sensor for most of my trip with little time to properly clean it.  Consequently, much of the sky which had no clouds comes across smeared and speckled.  LR can only do so much with spot removal,  Often I needed major surgery.  PS can create a layer of just the sky parts and I can  either replace the sky or scrub the sky and make it look smooth and uniform.   Not having any clouds also meant that the sky color came across nearly white.  The Sky is severely clippec and the canyon shadows is extremely underexposed.  PS will help me separate the darks form the lights and process them independently. 
I shot lots of panoramas, and HDR.  I think PS does a better job on both than PSE. 





> I decided to join the CC parade too, for a couple of reasons:  (1) When folks such as Cletus think it's worthwhile, I listen to that expertise over my inexperience, and (2) It seems to me that the cost of updating LR and PSE regularly is not much different (often more!) than the CC subscription.


 Well, I certainly am not the person to look up to for PS advice.   One of the deciding factors was the $120USD annual cost for both.  If LR is truly on a 1 year upgrade path and so is PSCC, then sometime in the next 12 months I'm getting a fresh copy of LR6 and maybe PS15 too.   

As for how does PS go, It is very complex  and I'm intimidated by that complexity.  I don't really know where to start to even begin learning the program.  Fortunately, There is a class being offered locally in February.


----------



## Den (Nov 25, 2013)

"$120USD annual cost for both. If LR is truly on a 1 year upgrade path and so is PSCC, then sometime in the next 12 months I'm getting a fresh copy of LR6 and maybe PS15 too."
Unless of course, after a year, Adobe doubles that subscription price. Then I guess one just goes back to the regular LR especially if PS is not something you really care about.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 26, 2013)

Den said:


> Unless of course, after a year, Adobe doubles that subscription price. Then I guess one just goes back to the regular LR especially if PS is not something you really care about.


Even if they do that, it would be $240 for both apps and still a bargain.  IIRC, PS12 as a standalone had a purchase price ~$699USD and an upgrade price ~$399USD.  I would have purchased PS as a standalone at the upgrade price a long time ago if Adobe would have let me downgrade my CS2 license to a PS only license.


----------



## Den (Nov 26, 2013)

I've gone back and forth in my mind a 100x now and have come to this decision for my needs. I rarely use PS anymore. (in fact almost a year now). Have found the few items I used it for can be accomplished in an old version and other programs I have (some free). So I will just upgrade LR when I feel the need. ($80/yr, instead of $120 and probably $240 the following year for the subscription). I do agree it is a good deal if you need and use PS frequently.


----------



## Petes (Dec 5, 2013)

I currently have PS CC on the monthly 9.95 subscription.  I also have LR 5.2 regular license.  Do I need to do anything to have LR included in my monthly sub or will I get updates automatically from now on?  I called Adobe on this and the person who answered didn't seem to sure as to whether or not I had to do anything.  By the way the PS and LR offer has been extended to 12/8.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 5, 2013)

Petes said:


> I currently have PS CC on the monthly 9.95 subscription.  I also have LR 5.2 regular license.  Do I need to do anything to have LR included in my monthly sub or will I get updates automatically from now on?  I called Adobe on this and the person who answered didn't seem to sure as to whether or not I had to do anything.  By the way the PS and LR offer has been extended to 12/8.


If you use the Adobe CC app to install (overlay) the CC copy of LR5, the Adobe CC app will manage future updates  of LR5 just like it does PSCC.


----------



## Petes (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Cletus.  I downloaded the app via the CC update gui and no loud messages!  I'll check my credit card in a couple of days just to be sure the bums haven't double charged me.


----------



## Dennis R (Dec 8, 2013)

I currently have LR4, if I use the CC app to do the install of LR5 will it update the catalog as necessary or can I upgrade the LR5 part myself.    Other than LR and Elements, I do not have any other Photoshop programs.

I was just on their site FAQ and the purchase date there is December 31, 2013.   Is this the same offer?   

Thanks.

Dennis


----------



## JohnD22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi. I did not know where to post this but here goes. I purchased CS6 and Lightroom 5. If I sign up for the $9.95 per month bundle before the end of the year what are the benefits to someone like me?


----------



## camner (Dec 8, 2013)

Dennis R said:


> I currently have LR4, if I use the CC app to do the install of LR5 will it update the catalog as necessary or can I upgrade the LR5 part myself.    Other than LR and Elements, I do not have any other Photoshop programs.
> 
> I was just on their site FAQ and the purchase date there is December 31, 2013.   Is this the same offer?
> 
> ...



The CC version of Lightroom and Photoshop (and other Adobe) products is the same software as the "perpetual license" version.  The only difference is that it "phones home" periodically to make sure you have a valid CC subscription.

You download LR (and Photoshop) from the links given by adobe after you complete your CC sign up.  When you open your LR4 catalog from within LR5, LR will update the catalog to a LR5 version.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 8, 2013)

camner said:


> The CC version of Lightroom and Photoshop (and other Adobe) products is the same software as the "perpetual license" version.  The only difference is that it "phones home" periodically to make sure you have a valid CC subscription.



That's true for Lightroom, but I don't think it is true for Photoshop.  For one thing a large number of people didn't own the Extended version of photoshop, and CC is always extended.  But my understanding is features have been added to CC which are not in CS6 and not available CS6 users, such as camera blur removal.  I know my (I thought fully updated) CS6 didn't have some of these features.


----------



## Dennis R (Dec 8, 2013)

camner said:


> The CC version of Lightroom and Photoshop (and other Adobe) products is the same software as the "perpetual license" version.  The only difference is that it "phones home" periodically to make sure you have a valid CC subscription.
> 
> You download LR (and Photoshop) from the links given by adobe after you complete your CC sign up.  When you open your LR4 catalog from within LR5, LR will update the catalog to a LR5 version.



Thank you.   

Dennis


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2013)

Ferguson said:


> That's true for Lightroom, but I don't think it is true for Photoshop.  For one thing a large number of people didn't own the Extended version of photoshop, and CC is always extended.  But my understanding is features have been added to CC which are not in CS6 and not available CS6 users, such as camera blur removal.  I know my (I thought fully updated) CS6 didn't have some of these features.


LR5 is sold as a standalone perpetual license and also distributed as a part of the PSCC bundle.  There is no difference in the two editions of the same app.  CS6 is the last perpetual license for PS it has in the suite PS13 and other apps that made it "PS extended". PS13 was also sold as a standalone although few people were aware that it could be purchased separate from CS.  CreativeCloud is the replacement for CS and includes PSCC which is PS version 14. It is only sold as a subscription. A standalone version of PSCC  (PS14) is not the complete Creative Cloud package, and is the product in the PSCC bundle with LR.


----------

